# [Q] Inductive Charging on CM7/AOSP



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got my inductive back and charging mat and guess what... not working on CM7. I also flashed and tested every kernel I could find, and no luck on any of them. Does anybody know which kernel supports inductive charging? It works fine when I flash a sense ROM, but I REALLY do not want to go back to sense. Any suggestions would be helpful... Not sure if it works on OMGB but I'm about to test it in a few (after I get some charge back in my battery from all the crack flashing) and will get back to let you know.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Droidscythe said:


> I just got my inductive back and charging mat and guess what... not working on CM7. I also flashed and tested every kernel I could find, and no luck on any of them. Does anybody know which kernel supports inductive charging? It works fine when I flash a sense ROM, but I REALLY do not want to go back to sense. Any suggestions would be helpful... Not sure if it works on OMGB but I'm about to test it in a few (after I get some charge back in my battery from all the crack flashing) and will get back to let you know.


Just curious, which Sense kernels did you get this working with? (Sorry, I'm of no help here)

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

I flashed the newest Das Bamf Remix, and also Liquid Thunderbread. Whichever kernels they use with a "stock" install worked fine. Thunderbread was weird about it though and froze up on me after a few minutes on the charger, Das Bamf worked fine.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Droidscythe said:


> I flashed the newest Das Bamf Remix, and also Liquid Thunderbread. Whichever kernels they use with a "stock" install worked fine. Thunderbread was weird about it though and froze up on me after a few minutes on the charger, Das Bamf worked fine.


Liquid Thunderbread is AOSP. I forget which kernel it has but look there.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry, liquid gingersense* just double checked in my downloads.

Also, the minimalist kernels say it support it, but it's a no go on CM7


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Droidscythe said:


> Sorry, liquid gingersense* just double checked in my downloads.
> 
> Also, the minimalist kernels say it support it, but it's a no go on CM7


Hmmm, any chance you tried Dream Kernel? That's the end of my ability to help you other than suggesting you talk to a kernel dev that has a sense kernel that supports it so they can port the proper code to aosp.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you sent a message to Slayher? I'm sure he can help or look into fixing the issue before the next update.


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so after much fooling around I did the following.

I installed liquid thunderbread after I mistakenly said I did in my other post, and tried Imoseyon's minimalist kernel since it's newest update says it supports inductive charging. I must have downloaded an older version on my previous attempt. I got it to semi work, as in, it charges, but the system has no idea whats going on. The battery icon goes into a question mark, the charge light does not come on, and under battery status it says unknown. I attempted the same kernel afterward on CM7, and still saw nothing... until I went under battery status, where I found the same unknown status. I switched back to the non-percent battery symbol (just a battery icon) and got the ? mark again. So it is charging, it just doesn't really know its charging I guess. I put the percent number back on, and it is slowly increasing after I shut the screen off. It might not show a charging icon, but at least its not a question mark. I contacted Slayher before all my flashing, he wasn't sure which kernels had the drivers, but said he knew there was one. I guess I'll let Imoseyon and Slayher know exactly whats going on and see if they can streamline it. Thanks for your help fellas.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Droidscythe said:


> Ok so after much fooling around I did the following.
> 
> I installed liquid thunderbread after I mistakenly said I did in my other post, and tried Imoseyon's minimalist kernel since it's newest update says it supports inductive charging. I must have downloaded an older version on my previous attempt. I got it to semi work, as in, it charges, but the system has no idea whats going on. The battery icon goes into a question mark, the charge light does not come on, and under battery status it says unknown. I attempted the same kernel afterward on CM7, and still saw nothing... until I went under battery status, where I found the same unknown status. I switched back to the non-percent battery symbol (just a battery icon) and got the ? mark again. So it is charging, it just doesn't really know its charging I guess. I put the percent number back on, and it is slowly increasing after I shut the screen off. It might not show a charging icon, but at least its not a question mark. I contacted Slayher before all my flashing, he wasn't sure which kernels had the drivers, but said he knew there was one. I guess I'll let Imoseyon and Slayher know exactly whats going on and see if they can streamline it. Thanks for your help fellas.


Okay, I bet you then that Imoseyon put code in there to make it theoretically work but had no way to test it and released it for the time being. Hit him up on Twitter if you're willing to help him figure it out and test things - I bet he'd appreciate the help. Sounds like it's actually not very far away at all from working well.


----------

